# dirt cheap springs/struts



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone have springs and struts or coilovers that they are looking to sell? Very used is fine, I only need them for about 2 months. The 2.7t I just bought the PO cut the springs:banghead::banghead::banghead:. So, I'm just looking for something that will get me off the ground and stop bouncing while I save up for a good H&R kit.

Anyone have something they can part with, I don't care how worn as long as its functional.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Still looking

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuGGet_puFFer (Nov 25, 2011)

Where are you located? I have a set of stock springs.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

nuGGet_puFFer said:


> Where are you located? I have a set of stock springs.


Portland Oregon. I'll pay for shipping 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a stock set as well. Shoot me a text. 2088609299


----------

